# The Chatroom & Rules



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The chatroom is a fun addition to discuss Games Workshop games and products. It isn't a free for all to say what you want and break the rules.

I'm close to removing the Chat over the conduct of certain people over the past few days.

Here's a reprint of the Chatroom Rules with an update. Abide by these rules and stop abusing the feature.



> *Chatroom Rules*
> 
> *Members that wish to make use of the Chat Rooms must acknowledge, accept and abide by the following rules.*
> 
> ...


These rules apply to regular Members, Supporters _and_ Staff.

I have full message logs to check through, anyone crossing the line from this point on will be permanently banned from the chat.

edit - this isn't me being grumpy, it's an effort to stop the chatroom degenerating further. It's getting incredibly clicky and unwelcoming to new members.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

> Politics are not to be discussed
> Do us all a favour and don't bring up politics in any shape or form. This includes the fucking Nazis! Seriously.


That's the one that gets me. It always devolves into a "Your country sucks. No your country sucks!" fight. It's getting ridiculous. There are hundreds of other sites to discuss politics on. I come to Heresy to get away from that.

Oh and you're forgetting discussing religion. That one has not come up as much, but you should stop it before it starts. There's no reason to cut off live chat (because it's the only thing that passes the time at work for me ) because people can't keep their opinions to themselves.

I just remembered another one that's come up. What about l33tspeak?


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Good points, I think the full chat room rules set needs to be brought in line with the forums.

It's turning into an abusive free for all. I'm not singling out any specific group, the staff are also guilty (me included) of letting slip our good standards.

Removing features has always been a last resort. I'm just a little tired hearing of people shaving their arse hairs, carpet bombing iraqi's or buggering animals. 

Yeah, I laugh too, i'm an adult with a sick sense of humour... but we have to moderate our behaviour a little at least.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Ok, i've added a new room for supporters where the rules are looser given the fact to own a supporter account you need a paypal account with an 18 year old restriction...

It's password protected, the password is in the Endgame forums.

This is a temporary measure until I figure out what i'm going to do.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

ya, i often find myself reminding people that some words often used are offensive to others. I find chatbox helpful for talking over projects and getting ideas so i hope it stays. But there is a lot of BSing there and it goes downhill at times.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

It's the constant /me's that irritate the hell out of me. I go in and people aren't even talking they're just typing out stupid actions in the 3rd person. Not exactly an advert to stay...


----------



## Deity of Khorne (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow I didnt know a chatroom even exsisted. Its lame how inmature some people are (*coughes and makes reference to the people that type in third peson making pathetic attempt at being cute) ahh oh well I suppose theres somebody to ruin everything


----------



## Djokovic (Dec 22, 2008)

A chatroom just sounds like a bunch of 14 year old boys with no life trying to act cool, as beforesaid, talking about themselves in the 3rd person.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

guys, this thread isnt an excuse to moan about how much you dislike the chatroom, its about using it with respect. if you dislike it that much, don't use it.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

it seems to have calmed down but with the many different timezones i may be missing all the assholery  also i really haven't been here long, but it is a good place just to chill and see hilarious concepts thrown around!


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

What the heck is leetspeak or whatever it is did I miss part of being an annoying dickhead kid?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Using numbers for letters and using gratuitous shorthand

"r u ok m8" instead of "Are you ok, mate?"


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

its were people replace letters with numbers...for example h3ll0=hello

started in counter strike and propagated from there....sadly enough.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Bottom line: Don't type like an idiot.
Use whole words and at least make a fair go at spelling. Don't expect the reader to do all the work deciphering what you;re trying to say because you're too lazy to type


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

agreed! i remeber on my search for a 40k forum, before i found Heresy, the amount of a) bad grammar b) pointless use of bad language (i swear but some kids really do bring a new meaning to it) and finally c) constant name calling and piss taking of other people's ideas.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Sometimes, bad language is funny. Like the odd little beep on TV. And, to be fair, a lot of it in the chat was pretty amusing. However, that doesn't mean it should be going on there. Bad language goes beyond the "seven little words" ala George Carlin.

For the sake of clarity, I'd extend "bad language" to cover the discussion of potentially adult subjects-- and I'm guilty of starting these conversations myself. If you ever have a question about what constitutes bad language, ask yourself if you'd say whatever you're typing to your boss at work, a small child, etc. If the answer is yes, and it's still offensive, then you may be screwed in the head. If the answer is, "No, Horus, I wouldn't tell my boss about anything horrible I witnessed on one of the assorted chans," or something similar, then don't hit enter. It's not that hard. That being said, I'm going to try to be less of a jackass in the chat from now on.


----------



## Deity of Khorne (Dec 13, 2008)

I wasnt moaning, simply saying it was lame how people were useing it ...cheif :wink:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

well lets not loose the chat room. remember the mini chat bar that was here but that had to go due to bandwidth and we missed that. this will be the same case. plus there is only 1 other forum i know of that has a live chat which is 40k terra but its pretty bad. so try and obay the rules or we will lose something very close to us.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I've actually never seen really bad behaviour on the chat. Although people did use the /me command, it wasn't excessive and I've never minded it. I hope it isn't taken off as I have had fun in there.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Using numbers for letters and using gratuitous shorthand
> 
> "r u ok m8" instead of "Are you ok, mate?"


Oh that annoys me even on msn, I'm always asking people what it means, and besides the other person obviously took the time to spell it out to you online. So show them some care and respect back by doing the same I say.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

If things such as shorthand and other such behaviour is refrained on in the chat room then thats great.

I've been using the chat a lot these last 10 days and it's been a real pleasure talking to a wide variety of members, and I like to think i've made a few new friends on the way :good:

Let's keep it that way I say


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd just like to reiterate the seriousness of disobeying these rules with news of two new Chat Room bannings.



> Language and Obscenity
> Do not post content or links to content that is libellous, defamatory, offensive, obscene, racist or abusive.


Is it that difficult?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Isn't there also rules about that sort of thing in posts and threads to because, lately when i've been reading posts and the like there is quite a bit of language going on in there. Not to be a 'nitpicker' but when reading a post I don't want to be hearing something described as even greater than an 'erec***n or it was f*****g great etc...


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

There's a difference between the odd swear word and talking about shagging lesbians and virgins stinking of piss...

If you something you don't agree with report it.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I still think with the young memebers that we do have on here it would be good to see it be cut down more.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Blue Liger said:


> I still think with the young memebers that we do have on here it would be good to see it be cut down more.


thank you. That's one of the reasons I hesitate from using the Chat. I just hate it when people cuss like its normal. I dunno, I may be a little sensitive to the cussing, but I still don't really want to use the Chat unless I'm sure there's not that much profanity.


----------

